
Etchings by Rembrandt Now Free Online via the Morgan Library - pepys
http://www.openculture.com/2015/11/300-etchings-by-rembrandt-now-free-online-thanks-to-the-morgan-library-museum.html
======
jrapdx3
In his lifetime, Rembrandt was widely known for his etchings. On a vacation in
Amsterdam a few years ago I enjoyed visiting the Rembrandt museum occupying a
house Rembrandt owned in the 1600's. The museum amply demonstrated his
productivity, especially his print-making. Rembrandt operated his presses like
a factory, turning out work in volume from which he profited greatly.

Rembrandt didn't invent etching (goes back to 15th century), but his talent in
that art form is unsurpassed. Characteristic of true masters he was no purist,
rather quite willing to use many techniques and reworking the copper plates
several times over to get the image he was after.

Quite fitting that our technologies are being used to let us study in detail
the accomplishments of our predecessors, those who were innovators in their
own time. Such online archives are definitely a contribution to all of us.

